# Mac & Windows TV Tuner



## nav_se (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoping that maybe one of you could help me out. 

I was looking to get a TV tuner that would work on my mac but at the same time work well on my windows machine. I really like the elgato and miglia products but it doesn't look like they work with windows. 

thanks in advance


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Plextor ConvertX PX-TV402U PVR*

http://www.plextor.com/english/products/TV402UMac.htm

A very nice PVR, I love mine. The hardware is exactly the same for the Mac & PC versions of this PVR, only the software supplied in the shipping box is different. From the FAQ...


_*Does the ConvertX PVR for the Mac contain the same hardware as the PX-TV402U for the PC?*
a. The hardware is exactly the same for the Mac and PC products._

_*Why doesn’t the ConvertX PVR for the Mac support DivX like the PC version does?*
At this time, the Elgato EyeTV software only supports recording in the MPEG-1, MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 formats. The ConvertX PVR for the Mac hardware supports recording in MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 and DivX formats._

_*Will the ConvertX PVR for the Mac support DivX in the future?*
Software upgrades will be available in the future to support other video formats. Due to licensing requirements and costs, the upgrades will be available for a nominal fee._


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The Hauppauge WINTV-HVR-950.
WinTV-HVR-950

Comes bundled with the PC software (which is absolute crap - WinTV 2000 is pathetic)

You can use it on the Mac with Elgato's EyeTV software. The EyeTV software is beautiful, and typically works flawlessly.
Elgato Systems


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10081833&logon=&langid=EN


----------



## Alex Sanders (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks to an earlier post by Guytoronto, I bought one of these for use on my G4. Works flawlessly and is supported, as he says by the EyeTV software. Despite the claims of only Windows support, it does work and quite well.
Bear in mind that it requires a pretty decent CPU for HD channels. A slight bit choppy on my 1.4 Ghz G4, so if you have a slower Mac than that, I'd be wary.


----------



## bali_hi (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone have any info on the Hauppauge myTV.PVR? Does it compare to The Hauppauge WINTV-HVR-950?


----------

